# MPTC 20Hr Reserve and other Firearms Training - Spring 2015



## AUXCAPT

The Massachusetts Volunteer Law Enforcement Officer Association (MA-VLEOA) and the Massachusetts Law Enforcement Firearms and Armorers Association (MLEFIAA) www.mlefiaa.org will once again run several training programs this spring.

We will be holding a 20Hr MPTC Reserve Training Program, and several advanced training classes. The classes are being held in a convenient Central Massachusetts Location.

The following classes have been scheduled and are open for registration:

*MPTC 20Hr Reserve Firearms Training* - April 10, 11 and 18 2015

*Advanced Reserve Firearms Training*- May 9, 2015

*Introduction to Patrol Rifle* - May 29 and 30, 2015

*Tactical Shotgun* - June 5 and 6, 2015

Additional information, testimonials of those that have attended previous classes and the ability to register can be found at www.mavleoa.org


----------



## AUXCAPT

An additional MPTC 20hr Reserve Firearms Training class has been added - May 1, 3 and 17 2015 - details and the ability to register www.mavleoa.org

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cloverleaf Firearms Group

I contacted Joe, and will hopefully be there to help teach. Gotta get that next generation shooting right.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Cloverleaf Firearms Group said:


> I contacted Joe, and will hopefully be there to help teach. Gotta get that next generation shooting right.


Not many can get that done like you my man.


----------



## Cloverleaf Firearms Group

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Not many can get that done like you my man.


Thanks bro. The MLEFI&AA guys running the show there are more than up to the task, I'm just there for moral support. lol


----------



## pahapoika

Cloverleaf Firearms Group said:


> I contacted Joe, and will hopefully be there to help teach. Gotta get that next generation shooting right.


Signed up for the Advanced Training. Will you be there as well ?


----------



## Cloverleaf Firearms Group

pahapoika said:


> Signed up for the Advanced Training. Will you be there as well ?


Yessir. Just heard back.


----------



## JD02124

Could I just sign up for these classes? Or do you need to have been to the R/I or AUX?


----------



## JD02124

JD02124 said:


> Could I just sign up for these classes? Or do you need to have been to the R/I or AUX?


Upon review I answered my own question lol.


----------



## pahapoika

This is why you need to attend the R/I my friend 



Cloverleaf Firearms Group said:


> Yessir. Just heard back.


Cool


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

JD02124 said:


> Upon review I answered my own question lol.


Worth the dough ALL DAY to take lessons with CFG.

I went from:









To:


----------



## JD02124

pahapoika said:


> This is why you need to attend the R/I my friend
> 
> Cool


IF I could sponsor myself I would!


----------



## LawWoman

Any 56HR courses coming up?


----------



## AUXCAPT

LawWoman said:


> Any 56HR courses coming up?


Check www.mavleoa.org for info on a planned October class

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

